# Match a U.S. city with an MBTI type



## Mitte (Jul 28, 2014)

I am compiling research on cities to move to and thought this may add a new element to my shortlist.

Could somebody give me some guesses on ANY U.S. city but mainly:

Boston
Chicago
Dallas
Seattle
LA
NYC
Atlanta


Thanks


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

for the INTJ's it would be Rochester N.Y. since it is full of uptight, anal assholes


----------



## Mitte (Jul 28, 2014)

Haha. I am split ISTJ/INTJ. I score ISTJ mostly but have gotten INTJ a few times. I am very uptight so I guess I am INTJ


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

LA is full of FPs, from SFP party people to NFP artistes. San Diego seems to be mostly Ss, with a lot of SPs on the beaches and SJs inland. San Francisco and the Bay Area have a lot of Ns. Phoenix is very TJ friendly. Seattle is a good place to find NTs and SJs, but the NFs mostly gravitate down to Portland or up to Bellingham. There may have been SPs at one point in Seattle, but they went hiking in the Cascades and became Bigfoot (Bigfeet?).


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Mitte said:


> I am compiling research on cities to move to and thought this may add a new element to my shortlist.
> 
> Could somebody give me some guesses on ANY U.S. city but mainly:
> 
> Thanks


Boston INTP
Chicago ESTJ
Dallas ESTP
Seattle INFP/ISFP
LA ESFP
NYC ENTJ
Atlanta ? only been in airport


----------



## Mitte (Jul 28, 2014)

Seeing as I am an ISTJ.

What states would best suit me?


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Cincinnati, OH

any midwestern states


----------



## Mitte (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok, why the midwest specifically?


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

midwest is generally more conservative, traditional, straight-up-and-down


----------



## Mitte (Jul 28, 2014)

Any specific cities in the Midwest? ^


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Cincinnati I'm told is very traditional, conservative...St Louis, Kansas City: no experience with these towns but they love their baseball which is the most ISTJ of the major sports, if you think about it--oldest sport with long history which is well-known and revered, lots of stats, slow deliberate pace


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

ESFP Las Vegas 
ESTP Denver, CO
ISFP Jackson Hole, WY (in the summer/fall) near Yellowstone Park, beautiful 
ISTP Maui, Hawaii (classic spot for any ISTP)

ESFJ Greenwich, CT (the suburbs $$)
ESTJ Boston
ISFJ Asheville, NC (one of my favorite places, nearby is Hendersonville which is a beautiful little city that makes me picture ISFJs)
ISTJ Fort Worth, TX or Atlanta, GA or Memphis, TN (suburbs) ETA: Cincinnati and St. Louis are good picks too

ENTJ New York City (lived there for 2 years, need thick skin, to be ambitious, competitive, and $$)
ENTP San Diego, CA
INTJ Seattle (seems like an odd match perhaps but it is considered one of the smartest cities in North America, yes I did research...sort of)
INTP San Jose, CA 

ENFJ Los Angeles (I think of ENFJs as sort of the stars, lots of charisma, probably the best schmoozers)
ENFP San Francisco, CA or New Orleans, LA
INFJ Portland, Oregan
INFP Charleston, SC


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Just one of these threads made from the assumption that everyone here is american.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

hannahdonot said:


> Just one of these threads made from the assumption that everyone here is american.


no, a thread made for anyone who is familiar with US cities, including non-Americans


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

hannahdonot said:


> Just one of these threads made from the assumption that everyone here is american.


We can expand it to international cities.

London: SJ's
Cape Town: SP's

Those are the only two I have any real experience in.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

MelanieM said:


> ENTP San Diego, CA
> ENFJ Los Angeles (I think of ENFJs as sort of the stars, lots of charisma, probably the best schmoozers)


Eh, I'd type all of SoCal as xSFP's or at least SP's.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

All of those cities mentioned are going to be SJ or sometimes SP dominant. Together they make 80% of the population.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

ENTP: Chicago, IL & Minneapolis, MN … energetic, enthusiastic, enterprising; 
INTP: Seattle, WA… private, unconventional, independent; 
ENTJ: Boston, MA and Philadelphia, PA … assertive, bold, high-energy;
INTJ: San Francisco, CA… deep, intellectual, independent;

ENFP: Charleston, SC… energetic, casual, gregarious; 
INFP: Portland, OR… reserved, modest, casual; 
ENFJ: Atlanta, GA… charismatic, values-driven, talkative; 
INFJ: San Diego, CA… idealistic, easygoing, and reserved;

ESTJ: Washington DC and New York City, NY… tenacious, straight forward, pro-active; 
ISTJ: Dallas, TX… calm, steady, conventional; 
ESFJ: Nashville, TN… energetic, sociable, down-to-earth; 
ISFJ: Houston, TX… conservative, conventional, reserved; 

ESFP: Miami, FL & New Orleans, LA… spontaneous, sociable, energetic; 
ISFP: Los Angeles, CA… free-spirited, aesthetically inclined, spontaneous; 
ESTP: Las Vegas, NV… active, high energy, fun; 
ISTP: Denver, CO… down to earth, spontaneous, quiet; 

A lot of these will make you scratch your head until you read up on them and then think about the city and the stereotypes of the inhabitants.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Anchorage, AK. All about the ISTJ up here.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

North East: ENTJ
South: ESFJ (minus South Florida lol)
Mid West: ISTJ
North: ISFJ
North West: ENFP
California + South West: ESFP


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

From observation(where I'm at)
Silicon Valley -intp/ENTP 
San Francisco- Isfp /enfp 
La/San Diego- esfp 
Las Vegas, Nv-estp
Seattle - isfp/ INFP 
NYC- entj 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitte (Jul 28, 2014)

Chicago ISTJ?


----------



## redlady (Aug 9, 2014)

Denver and Colorado generally is full of extroverted sensors, or at least that's the culture. Maybe I'd say ISTP (outdoor activities, fitness, liberal drug laws, socially libertarian culture) With the exceptions of Colorado Springs (ISTJ) and Boulder (INFP? I don't know, I love Boulder  

Minneapolis and that whole part of the country strikes me as ESFJ. Very polite and clean and friendly, almost passive aggressive. 

Santa Fe NM is probably the most ISFP city I've ever been to. Artistic, multicultural, slightly snobby, but gorgeous.


----------

